# Neue Desktop-FX!



## FTTH (20. Juni 2014)

Es wird neue FX-CPUs geben. Bei den CPUs wird man eine Kompakt-Wasserkühlung mitliefern.
Es gab mal eine Version des FX-8150 bei dem eine Kompakt-Wasserkühlung mit geliefert wurde. Ich denke dass es sich nicht um FM2+ handelt denn da wäre eine Wasserkühlung nur bei sehr hohem Takt sinnvoll. Ich denke es ist auch unwahrscheinlich dass es nochmal neue Piledriver-CPUs mit noch höherem Takt gibt oder dass man sie jetzt auch mit Wasserkühlung kaufen kann.
Ich hoffe auf Excavator oder wenigstens Steamroller. 

https://twitter.com/amd_roy/status/480034598554845184/photo/1

AMD mit Guerilla Marketing für neuen FX-Prozessor - ComputerBase

Was vermutet ihr?


----------



## VikingGe (20. Juni 2014)

Ein Piledriver FX-9790 mit 5 GHz Basistakt und 5.2 GHz Turbo? 

Naja, mal gucken, was da kommt. Erwarten tu ich nach der ifitcanreachspace-Aktion jedenfalls nicht viel, zumindest nicht mehr als das Genannte. Falls das denn überhaupt vor 2016 was wird mit der Ankündigung.


----------



## Euda (20. Juni 2014)

Sofern nun aus heiterem Himmel ein flotter Steamroller auf AM3+-Basis erscheint, wäre das teils die Rettung meiner Brieftasche dieses Jahr! Bin gespannt, was sich (auch technisch) hier noch tut.


----------



## Overkee (20. Juni 2014)

Wenn sie gleich eine Kompaktwasserkühlung mit in den Karton legen, heißt das sicherlich nichts gutes über die TDP. Hoffentlich werden es nicht nicht wieder über 200 Watt wie beim FX-9790, denn sowas ist einfach nicht zeitgemäß in meinen Augen.

Irgendwann wird AMD hoffentlich mal wieder ein Konkurrent für Intel werden. Ich möchte nicht, dass sich Intel bis in alle Ewigkeit auf seinen Lorbeeren ausruhen kann. Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft und Wettbewerb ist für den Kunden schlussendlich meistens von Vorteil.


----------



## ASD_588 (20. Juni 2014)

Der komt bestimt mit 28nm und er wird vermutlich ca 20% schneller sein sein da die kleinen kaverie auch schon ca 10% schneller sind als die ersten bulldozer.


----------



## Netboy (20. Juni 2014)

Gelöscht


----------



## Abductee (20. Juni 2014)

Meine Güte, lässt AMD den AM3+ Sockel denn gar nicht sterben?
Ein 6 oder 8-Kern FX für den FM2+ (oder FM3) Sockel wäre viel sinnvoller.


----------



## rhyn2012 (20. Juni 2014)

@ Abductee.. das sehe ich ganz ganz ganz genauso!

 die haben auch schöne boards. also fm2+


----------



## BulliTT77 (20. Juni 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Meine Güte, lässt AMD den AM3+ Sockel denn gar nicht sterben?
> Ein 6 oder 8-Kern FX für den FM2+ (oder FM3) Sockel wäre viel sinnvoller.


 
Kann ich nur zustimmen, bitte AMD auf den Markt damit !!!


----------



## JinuHunter (20. Juni 2014)

Ein 4-Moduler ohne Grafikeinheit ...


----------



## Abductee (20. Juni 2014)

Der darf ruhig mit einer Notfall-APU ausgeliefert werden.
Freut jeden der auf einen Garantieaustausch oder Neukauf von einer extra Grafikkarte warten muss.
Ich würd die 5 oder 10€ Aufpreis gerne zahlen um dafür eine Notfallgrafikkarte zu haben.


----------



## VikingGe (20. Juni 2014)

Muss nur aufs Die passen, mit einem (bei der Kernzahl schon oblogatorischen) 8MB-L3-Cache wirds da eventuell schon eng.
Auch wenn das Dingen leistungsmäßig wirklich nicht viel können müsste...


----------



## SilentMan22 (20. Juni 2014)

Und bitte bitte bitte nicht mehr für den Sockel Am3+, langsam reichts


----------



## Goyoma (20. Juni 2014)

Die sind immer wieder für Überraschungen gut 

Vielleicht nicht immer im positiven Sinne


----------



## Legacyy (20. Juni 2014)

Ich würd mich ja freuen, wenn AMD endlich mal nen gescheiten FX auf den Markt bringt.
Aber wenn das Ding schon mit ner AiO-WaKü daherkommt seh ich da nicht viel positives


----------



## dodo741 (20. Juni 2014)

Hmm ne Wakü +CPU Da wird woll AMD denn Rahmen sprengen der TDP ala FX 9000 !!

AMD soll mal AM3-   vergessen und an AM4 Arbeiten !!!


----------



## FTTH (20. Juni 2014)

FX-9xx0 wird nicht mit Kompakt-Wasserkühlung angeboten, der FX-8150 wurde es aber schon. Daher muss das keine extrem hohe TDP bedeuten.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. Juni 2014)

Wird wohl wieder ein neuer Glühofen, wo diesmal die Mindestkühlanforderung bei flüssigen Stickstoff liegt


----------



## dodo741 (20. Juni 2014)

AMD Liefert auch noch ein passendes Netzteil dazu

Is schon alt aber  nobody cares


----------



## Gummert (21. Juni 2014)

Naja für FM2+ wird der wohl nicht kommen, wenn man die AiO als Indikator verwendet, was die TDP betrifft. Denn FM2+ eignet sich nur bis max 100TDP. 

Eine APU ist es ebenso wenig, unter dem FX-Logo steht ja " Unlocked "

Entweder ist das einfach nur ein FX 9xxx mit AiO also Piledriver-Module. 
Oder es ist ein Kaveri 2 oder 3 Module wo nur die gpu deaktiviert wurde.

Wünschen würde ich mir: Wunschdenken 

Na, son Steamroller in 28nm schneller bzw. besser als sein Vorgänger fände ich toll.

Der kleine mit 3 Modulen oder 4 und der ganz große mit 6 Modulen. ( Wurde ja in einem AMD Dokument erläutert, aber nicht in diesem Zusammenhang hier ^^   6 bzw. 8 Module. also 12 und 16 Threads )

@dodo741,

so krass isses nun auch wieder nicht


----------



## rackcity (21. Juni 2014)

so ein i5 4690K als AMD wäre schon was schickes. da würd ich glaub auch mal wieder zu amd greifen


----------



## Monsjo (21. Juni 2014)

Du meinst mit gesteigerten OC-Potential? Bringt auch viel bei einer Architektur die kaum mit dem Takt skaliert.


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Juni 2014)

abwarten... nach dem das letzte von amd gefühlt ein riesenaufriss wegen einer mobile-apu war, genieße ich nun derartiges erstmal mit vorsicht.


----------



## rhyn2012 (21. Juni 2014)

JinuHunter schrieb:


> Ein 4-Moduler ohne Grafikeinheit ...



Aber Steamrollercores, für FM2+ mit 4 Modulen ,APU kann gern wegbleiben, dann würd ich kaufen.

 Frage mich sowieso, wieso sie nicht wenigstens eine stärkere CPU für den FM2+ bieten, denn die meisten wollen heut zu tage bei Neukauf kein AM3+ mehr sondern die aktuelle Plattform


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Juni 2014)

ich hoffe auch auf fm2+, am3+ ist für viele "grafikfetischisten" wegen fehlendem pci-e 3.0 einfach keine option mehr.


----------



## Goyoma (21. Juni 2014)

Genauso ist es.


----------



## MARCU5 (21. Juni 2014)

Wenn von "neu" die Rede ist, dann sollten sie auch Wort halten und Steamroller-FX bringen. Wobei ich bezweifle dass AMD mit Steamroller schon von AM3+ weggeht


----------



## IqpI (21. Juni 2014)

Bestimmt alles nur Pustekuchen.


----------



## dsdenni (21. Juni 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ich hoffe auch auf fm2+, am3+ ist für viele "grafikfetischisten" wegen fehlendem pci-e 3.0 einfach keine option mehr.



Fm2 hat PCI 3.0


----------



## latinoramon (21. Juni 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ich hoffe auch auf fm2+, am3+ ist für viele "grafikfetischisten" wegen fehlendem pci-e 3.0 einfach keine option mehr.


 welche vorteile die man deutlich merkt hast du denn bei 2.0 oder 3.0, beim gamen?
auserdem gibt es nur schrott mobos von fm2+ die kannste alle in die tonne kloppen. Also ich brauch kein FM2+ und auch kein PCI-E 3.0. solange ich da keine vorteile sehe.
Die für mich interessant oder von nutzen wären.


----------



## Abductee (21. Juni 2014)

latinoramon schrieb:


> auserdem gibt es nur schrott mobos von fm2+ die kannste alle in die tonne kloppen.



Absolut, die Auswahl die man hat ist wirklich eine Frechheit. Die Hersteller sollten sich was schämen 
Produktvergleich ASRock Fatal1ty FM2A88X+ Killer (90-MXGT60-A0UAYZ), ASRock FM2A88X Extreme6+ (90-MXGRUO-A0UYZ), Gigabyte G1.Sniper A88X, ASUS A88X-Pro (90MB0H80-M0EAY0), MSI A88X-G45 Gaming (7900-001R) | Geizhals Deutschland
Und erst die überzogenen Preise....


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Juni 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Fm2 hat PCI 3.0


 nein, pci.e 3.0 gibt es nur auf fm2+ mainboards, da auch bisher nur die kaveri-apu's das unterstützen.



latinoramon schrieb:


> welche vorteile die man deutlich merkt hast du denn bei 2.0 oder 3.0, beim gamen?
> auserdem gibt es nur schrott mobos von fm2+ die kannste alle in die tonne kloppen. Also ich brauch kein FM2+ und auch kein PCI-E 3.0. solange ich da keine vorteile sehe.
> Die für mich interessant oder von nutzen wären.


 
darum hab ich ja auch gesagt "grafikfetischisten," die sorte spieler, die eben doch einen unterschied sehen oder es zumindest glauben. 
die auswahl an fm2+ boards ist allerdings ein wenig mau, das trifft allgemein auf amd-boards zu in letzter zeit hab ich das gefühl. schrott würde ich die allerdings nicht nennen.


----------



## Gummert (21. Juni 2014)

Ich will wissen, wann aufgelöst wird. 
Sonst könnte man meinen, dass ist schon das neue, was 2016 kommt, haha  ( Der Karton )


----------



## dsdenni (21. Juni 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> nein, pci.e 3.0 gibt es nur auf fm2+ mainboards, da auch bisher nur die kaveri-apu's das unterstützen.
> 
> darum hab ich ja auch gesagt "grafikfetischisten," die sorte spieler, die eben doch einen unterschied sehen oder es zumindest glauben.
> die auswahl an fm2+ boards ist allerdings ein wenig mau, das trifft allgemein auf amd-boards zu in letzter zeit hab ich das gefühl. schrott würde ich die allerdings nicht nennen.



Den meinte ich eig. Auch FM2+


----------



## julianbl (21. Juni 2014)

Ich finde grade die neuen fm2+ ganz gut auch was Preis und Ausstattung angeht. Da bekommste bei Intel nichts wirklich besseres. Nur die Auswahl grade was itx Mainboards angeht ist etwas mau.


----------



## dodo741 (21. Juni 2014)

Oder wieso versucht nicht amd die Prozis von Intel zu kopieren und etwas verändern und als amd cpu zu verkaufen ? Wie sie es damals gemacht haben


----------



## efdev (21. Juni 2014)

dodo741 schrieb:


> Oder wieso versucht nicht amd die Prozis von Intel zu kopieren und etwas verändern und als amd cpu zu verkaufen ? Wie sie es damals gemacht haben


 
halt die luft an oder trag was sinnvolles zu der diskussion bei.

@latinoroman
so schlecht finde ich die auswahl bei fm2+ garnicht sind einige schicke boards dabei gerade beim µatx format.


----------



## oelkanne (21. Juni 2014)

Um Bulldozer wurde auch soviel Wind gemacht und Hoffnungen erweckt....leider wars nicht so.....ob sich das wiederholt??


----------



## efdev (21. Juni 2014)

was soll sich da wiederholen viel neues wird da nicht kommen nichts was man nicht erwarten und jetzt schon abschätzen kann.
ich hoffe nur das einfach ein sinnvolles produkt dabei rauskommt, in der art des 8320 der für sein geld gut ist und nicht so wie der kram darüber und darunter wird.(APUs mal ausgenommen dort finde ich alle produkte recht gut)


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (21. Juni 2014)

selbst wenn, ehrlich gesagt kann AMD den Müll behalten.
Sollen lieber weiter ihre Handy CPUs machen, das können die besser.


----------



## Cuddleman (21. Juni 2014)

rhyn2012 schrieb:


> Aber Steamrollercores, für FM2+ mit 4 Modulen ,APU kann gern wegbleiben, dann würd ich kaufen.
> 
> Frage mich sowieso, wieso sie nicht wenigstens eine stärkere CPU für den FM2+ bieten, denn die meisten wollen heut zu tage bei Neukauf kein AM3+ mehr sondern die aktuelle Plattform



Da stimme ich nicht mit ein! 
Ich bin schon mal erfreut, das MSI gerade noch mal was für AM3+ nachschiebt.

Mal sehen, wen es nach Veröffentlichung und den folgenden Test's, die Sprache verschlägt, dem geneigten CPU-Nutzer, oder Intel?

Übrigens hatte man zeitweilig zu den FX 8xxx mit 125w TDP auch schon mal eine Wakü dazugepackt.
Also muß das nicht unbedingt auf eine massive Verlustleistung ähnlich eines FX 9xxx hin deuten, vielleicht eher nötig, um das mögliche OC-Potential zu bändigen.

 Eine TDP von 140W sollten die meisten höherwertigen AM3+ MB's verarbeiten können und das müßen bestimmte MB's für die Intel-CPU's mit 130-150W TDP auch!

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!


----------



## Abductee (21. Juni 2014)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!



Das mal gute µATX- oder ITX-Ableger von AM3+ kommt?
Das AMD einen 6- oder 8-Kerner für den FM2+ Sockel bringt?
Das die Spannungswandler bei AM3+ OC nicht das Glühen anfangen?


----------



## iGameKudan (21. Juni 2014)

Ich vermute eher einen noch höher getakteten FX auf AM3+-Basis...
Wenn da jetzt Steamroller-Kerne drin wären hätte AMD bezüglich der Geheimhaltung sehr gute Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## Cuddleman (21. Juni 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das mal gute µATX- oder ITX-Ableger von AM3+ kommt?
> Das AMD einen 6- oder 8-Kerner für den FM2+ Sockel bringt?
> Das die Spannungswandler bei AM3+ OC nicht das Glühen anfangen?



Was verstehst du unter "gut"?

Momentan gibt AMD für den Sockel FM2+ und den kommenden Sockel, dazu keine Aussagen her. 

Mit welchem OC sollen die den glühen?
Tritt das ein hat man, definitiv was falsch gemacht, das falsche MB gekauft, oder wollte bewußt das MB töten, so wie bei PCGH in Gefahr.


----------



## Abductee (21. Juni 2014)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter "gut"?


 Das man überhaupt eine Wahl hat.
Es gibt nur ein einziges µATX Mainboard mit internen USB 3.0 und Kühlkörper auf den Spawas.
Von Features wie SATA 3 red ich da noch gar nicht.
Schau dir mal an wieviele AM3+ Mainboards ohne Kühlkörper daherkommen, aber trotzdem für 125W CPU`s freigegeben sind.

Deswegen ist FM2+ in meinen Augen die Zukunft.
Moderner Chipset und große Auswahl an µATX und ITX.
Jetzt fehlen nur noch 6- und 8-Kerner.
Wobei P/L find ich den X4 Athlon mit offenen Multiplikator richtig super.


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Juni 2014)

wenn man die auswahl der aktuellen amd-boards mit der auswahl der intel-boards vergleicht, kommt einem sehr leicht die vermutung, dass die hersteller amd und amd-user nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Monsjo (21. Juni 2014)

Warum sollte man sich auf einen Sockel konzentrieren, der schlechter als die Konkurrenz ist? Oder eine viel kleinere Gruppe anspricht?


----------



## Verminaard (21. Juni 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Warum sollte man sich auf einen Sockel konzentrieren, der schlechter als die Konkurrenz ist? Oder eine viel kleinere Gruppe anspricht?


 
Weil das noch mehr zu einem Gefaelle richtung AMD fuehrt, leider.


----------



## shadie (22. Juni 2014)

oelkanne schrieb:


> Um Bulldozer wurde auch soviel Wind gemacht und Hoffnungen erweckt....leider wars nicht so.....ob sich das wiederholt??


 
Es wird um alles immer viel Wind gemacht, das nennt man Marketing!

Die FX Cpu´s stehen heute bei Spielen welche Sie auch wirklich nutzen sehr gut da,
das vergessen aber viele Intelnutzer aktuell einfach, btw Sie verdrängen es.

Was den Sockel angeht, FM2+ wäre wünschenswert, bei AM3+ schauts wirklich verdammt mau aus.
Eine APU mit 8 Kernen hätte da schon seine Reize.

Hoffentlich werdens keine sparsamen FX Cpu´s oder so ein Krempel 
Oder ein FX9999 getacktet auf 5,5ghz und wird mit ner custom wakü geliefert 

Naja mal abwarten und Tee ehhhh kaffee trinken


----------



## Eteokles (22. Juni 2014)

Also ob diese Neuvorstellung nun der Große Wurf sein wird, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Am Ende kommt dann vielleicht ein "energieeffizienter" Centurion auf den Markt.
Mit 205 statt 220 Watt TDP 
Da würde die Wasserkühlung auch ganz gut ins Bild passen, als Goodie sozusagen, für jene, die die imense Abwärme kritisieren.
Obwohl ich die Hoffnung auf eine wirkliche Entwicklung im Prozessorenangebot von AMD noch nicht ganz aufgegeben habe...

Viele Grüße
Eteokles


----------



## Abductee (22. Juni 2014)

Da bring ich einfach eine CPU mit 2GHz Grundtakt und 4Ghz im Singleturbo und schon hab ich meinen Verbrauch um 50% verbessert.


----------



## eXquisite (22. Juni 2014)

Was ich mir jetzt wünschen würde wäre ein FX für FM2, 8 Modulen, 4 Ghz Basistakt, ohne IGPU und nem 95ger TDP wie die alten Athlons, dazu noch nen neuen Chipsatz wie einen A89X und das Ding wär sicher Klasse.

Gruß


----------



## shadie (22. Juni 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Was ich mir jetzt wünschen würde wäre ein FX für FM2, 8 Modulen, 4 Ghz Basistakt, ohne IGPU und nem 95ger TDP wie die alten Athlons, dazu noch nen neuen Chipsatz wie einen A89X und das Ding wär sicher Klasse.
> 
> Gruß


 
Jep am besten gleich mit potent getakteter NB, dann schauen die Leistungsdaten schon schick aus denke ich


----------



## Scalon (22. Juni 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Was ich mir jetzt wünschen würde wäre ein FX für FM2, 8 Modulen, 4 Ghz Basistakt, ohne IGPU und nem 95ger TDP wie die alten Athlons, dazu noch nen neuen Chipsatz wie einen A89X und das Ding wär sicher Klasse.
> Gruß


Meinst du wirklich 8 Module? Also 16 Threads? Wäre das nicht ein "wenig" over-sized?


----------



## Gummert (22. Juni 2014)

Zumindest sprach AMD in einem Dokument davon 6 und 8 Moduler ( which is how AMD calls its dual-core Bulldozer/Piledriver/Steamroller/Excavator modules ) - hat zwar hiermit nix zutun, aber erwähnt wurde er. 

Hier: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf Seite 197:



> Newer models of Family 15h processors offer five links for connections to I/O and other processors. Of the five links, one link suports PCIe 3.0, two support coherent Hypertransport, and two are capable of either coherent Hypertransport or PCIe 3.0. These processors have 8 compute units (16 cores). Figure 14 shows a schematic of a single processor node.



"compute units" sind die Cores, die dort so genannt werden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer was zu lesen braucht: http://support.amd.com/TechDocs/47414_15h_sw_opt_guide.pdf

Die Veröffentlichung geschah anscheinend ungewollt....


----------



## Eckism (22. Juni 2014)

Scalon schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich 8 Module? Also 16 Threads? Wäre das nicht ein "wenig" over-sized?



Oversize bei Hardware?


----------



## Euda (22. Juni 2014)

Eteokles schrieb:


> Also ob diese Neuvorstellung nun der Große Wurf sein wird, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Am Ende kommt dann vielleicht ein "energieeffizienter" Centurion auf den Markt.
> Mit 205 statt 220 Watt TDP
> Da würde die Wasserkühlung auch ganz gut ins Bild passen, als Goodie sozusagen, für jene, die die imense Abwärme kritisieren.
> Obwohl ich die Hoffnung auf eine wirkliche Entwicklung im Prozessorenangebot von AMD noch nicht ganz aufgegeben habe...
> ...


 
Sofern sich die Kompatibilität mittels BIOS-Update für mein Board noch erübrigt, würde ich bei einem Steamroller mit nennenswertem Leistungssprung und meinetwegen 120W TDP gar noch zugreifen, da mir Haswell in puncto Plattform wie auch Leistung gerade keine großen Vorteile böte, wäre also ein Setzen auf die AM3+-Plattform für mich selbst praktikabler. Ein 4-Moduler in 28nm mit mehr L1-Ressourcen, schärferen L2/L3-Latenzen sowie einer aufgebohrten Northbridge wäre doch mal was. Dennoch hoffe ich natürlich auf eine neue, moderne Plattform und somit mehr Konkurrenzfähigkeit zumindest gegenüber den kleineren i5' in puncto Leistung, bei höchstens 120W TDP - würde in dem Falle bei einem CPU-Wechsel dann jedoch zu Intel greifen und mir einen schicken Xeon @ H97 hinstellen.


----------



## eXquisite (22. Juni 2014)

> Meinst du wirklich 8 Module? Also 16 Threads? Wäre das nicht ein "wenig" over-sized?



Ja genau das meine ich, gibt es ja schon im neuen Opteron: AMD Opteron 6370P
Der ist ja jetzt auch erst rausgekommen also vor 2 Monaten. Nur leider sind die Boards nicht das was man sich als Gamer so vorstellt: Supermicro H8SGL-F



> Zumindest sprach AMD in einem Dokument davon 6 und 8 Moduler ( which is how AMD calls its dual-core Bulldozer/Piledriver/Steamroller/Excavator modules ) - hat zwar hiermit nix zutun, aber erwähnt wurde er.



Genau das ist dieser Opteron und denn will ich für FM2 mit 28NM!

Gruß


----------



## Abductee (22. Juni 2014)

Der Opteron ist rießig, der hätte selbst mit 28 Nanometer niemals Platz.


----------



## eXquisite (22. Juni 2014)

> Der Opteron ist rießig, der hätte selbst mit 28 Nanometer niemals Platz.


Naja, der Opteron ist 1,5 mal so groß wie der A10 7850k und da ist auch noch Luft unterm IHS, ansonsten eben "nur" 6 Module.

Gruß


----------



## Rollora (22. Juni 2014)

Netboy schrieb:


> FX-9990 mit 5,5 Ghz und 300 Watt TDP


ich finde 300 Watt klingt cool
ist so wie 300 PS beim Auto. Kann man sowieso nie nutzen, aber man hats weil "because I can"


----------



## efdev (22. Juni 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Naja, der Opteron ist 1,5 mal so groß wie der A10 7850k und da ist auch noch Luft unterm IHS, ansonsten eben "nur" 6 Module.
> 
> Gruß


 
und was soll mir ein 6 moduler auf fm2+ bringen wenn noch nicht einaml die 4 moduler ordentlich genutzt werden ?


----------



## iGameKudan (22. Juni 2014)

Mir würden 4 - 6 ECHTE Kerne und eine beschleunigte IPC reichen... Dann sind die gröbsten Schwachstellen beseitigt.


----------



## BertB (22. Juni 2014)

ich hoffe auf am3+ steamroller ,
habe ein schönes sabertooth am3+ board 
das könnte nochmal ne finale cpu brauchen,
mein fx8320 geht nicht so besonders, wird sehr heiß


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Juni 2014)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Mir würden 4 - 6 ECHTE Kerne und eine beschleunigte IPC reichen... Dann sind die gröbsten Schwachstellen beseitigt.


 
6-8 müssten es wohl schon sein, um konkurenzfähig zu sein.


----------



## shadie (23. Juni 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> und was soll mir ein 6 moduler auf fm2+ bringen wenn noch nicht einaml die 4 moduler ordentlich genutzt werden ?


 
Kommt immer auf den Anwender drauf an.
Für mich wäre solch eine CPU einfach nur ein Segen.

Mache viel Videobearbeitung, will mir dafür aber keinen Server mit Dualsocket usw anschaffen.
Da wäre ein 6-8 Moduler auf FM2+ einfach nur ein Segen, man kann damit daddeln und ordentlich Videos bearbeiten.


----------



## Goyoma (23. Juni 2014)

Stimmt auch wieder, naja aber irgendwie bezweifle ich das sie uns erhören


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Juni 2014)

wenn man sich aber mal die 8moduler opterons ansieht, etwa 100W TDP, dafür aber nur mit 2GHz getaktet. somit wäre die singlethreadleistung wieder nicht die beste. zumindest, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe


----------



## shadie (23. Juni 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> wenn man sich aber mal die 8moduler opterons ansieht, etwa 100W TDP, dafür aber nur mit 2GHz getaktet. somit wäre die singlethreadleistung wieder nicht die beste. zumindest, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe


 
AMD Opteron 6386 SE, 16x 2.80GHz, Sockel-G34, tray (OS6386YETGGHK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

2,8ghz, 140W TDP

Ich finde dass sich die TDP für die Anzahl der Module noch echt in Grenzen hält.

Der Preis ist halt "knackig"


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Juni 2014)

ich hatte den hier gemeint: AMD Opteron 6370P, 16x 2.00GHz, Sockel-G34, boxed (OS6370WQTGGHKWOF) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland vielleicht mal vorher schon mit verlinken sollen 
will auch garnicht wissen, was die boards dafür kosten...


----------



## shadie (23. Juni 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ich hatte den hier gemeint: AMD Opteron 6370P, 16x 2.00GHz, Sockel-G34, boxed (OS6370WQTGGHKWOF) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland vielleicht mal vorher schon mit verlinken sollen
> will auch garnicht wissen, was die boards dafür kosten...


 
Die kosten Geld 

1CPU Slot 200 €
2 335 €


Das ist auch so der Grund, warum ich mir das nicht anschaffe.
Das und weil die Server CPU´s immer sau teuer sind 

Hätte damals doch besser bei Abductee zugegriffen -.-


----------



## Rikko_V2 (23. Juni 2014)

Muss mir demnächst eine weitere Kiste zusammenbauen und tendiere natürlich derzeit unausweichlich richtung Intel (CPUs).
Wäre traumhaft wenn demnächst was halbwegs vernüftiges von AMD kommt.

Ich hoffe ebenso auf einen Kaveri mit L3 Cache , wenigstens 3 Module am besten ohne IGPU für FM2 wegen ITX.
Wäre aber auch super zufrieden wenn was neues ausser Piledriver nochmals für AM3+ kommt (4 Moduler).
Bitte nichts unter 20-40% Performance Plus bei gleicher TDP, ansonsten sinnlos.

Wie auch schon angesprochen wurde, ein sattes Plus an Leistung könnte der NB auch nicht schaden 2600MHZ+.


----------



## Goyoma (23. Juni 2014)

Genau das wäre wunderbar


----------



## Jan565 (23. Juni 2014)

Es wäre echt gut wenn AMD den Takt der NB, dem Takt von der CPU angleicht, wie Intel es schon länger hat. Das würde sicher 15% mehr Leistung bringen. Dann noch etwas an der IPC arbeiten und es sollten gut 30% mehr Leistung möglich sein bei gleichem Verbrauch. 

Aber warten wir mal ab was AMD da auf die Beine stellt. Vielleicht ist es aber auch nur ein Steamroller FX, der als nachfolger des FX8350 dient, mit etwas mehr Takt und gleichen verbrauch. In etwa zwischen dem Centurion und Vishera. 

Bin mal gespannt wann die ersten Details zur CPU auftauchen. Vor allem frage ich mich, warum AMD sich so lange Zeit lässt mit der CPU. Intel hat schon Haswell als Refresh und AMD hat immer noch den Vishera auf dem AM3+ als Topmodell.


----------



## shadie (23. Juni 2014)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Es wäre echt gut wenn AMD den Takt der NB, dem Takt von der CPU angleicht, wie Intel es schon länger hat. Das würde sicher 15% mehr Leistung bringen. Dann noch etwas an der IPC arbeiten und es sollten gut 30% mehr Leistung möglich sein bei gleichem Verbrauch.
> 
> Aber warten wir mal ab was AMD da auf die Beine stellt. Vielleicht ist es aber auch nur ein Steamroller FX, der als nachfolger des FX8350 dient, mit etwas mehr Takt und gleichen verbrauch. In etwa zwischen dem Centurion und Vishera.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wann die ersten Details zur CPU auftauchen. Vor allem frage ich mich, warum AMD sich so lange Zeit lässt mit der CPU. Intel hat schon Haswell als Refresh und AMD hat immer noch den Vishera auf dem AM3+ als Topmodell.


 
Naja ohne große Mittel keine Entwicklung.

So ist das halt


----------



## Gummert (23. Juni 2014)

@Jan565,

wäre alles machbar. Nur frisst genau diese Änderung Geld ohne Ende, da das Bulldozer Design auch deutlich komplexer ist. Zudem traten zu viele Effekte auf, die hätten nicht sein sollen und nicht eingeplant werden konnten, diese aber bei der Behebung Leistung kostete. Hinzu kommt ja auch, dass AMD noch immer nicht RCM implementiert hat ( das den Gesamtverbrauch reduziert ~20% ) diese, + Fertigung + IPC käme ein ordentliches Plus bei rum, bei niedrigerem Verbrauch. Diese Art von CPU sehen wir aber erst 2016. Das was AMD jetzt hier bringt, wird jetzt keine Bombe sein, das wäre durchgeflutscht oder auf einer Roadmap. 

Hinzu kommt, das AMD noch immer nicht den passenden Prozess für diese Art gefunden hat, der Rest erledigt dann noch die Software, die noch gar nicht soweit war. Hätte AMD jetzt Q2 2014 den Bulli Veröffentlicht, sähe das alles hier doch ganz anders aus. AMD hat wirklich ein Talent, zu vorschnell Dinge auf den Markt zu hauen, was noch nicht unterstützt wird. 

Naja - aus Fehlern lernt man und, Keller wird es schon richten, vielleicht kommt ein neuer A-64er ;D


----------



## Jan565 (23. Juni 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt, das AMD noch immer nicht den passenden Prozess für diese Art gefunden hat, der Rest erledigt dann noch die Software, die noch gar nicht soweit war. Hätte AMD jetzt Q2 2014 den Bulli Veröffentlicht, sähe das alles hier doch ganz anders aus. AMD hat wirklich ein Talent, zu vorschnell Dinge auf den Markt zu hauen, was noch nicht unterstützt wird.
> 
> Naja - aus Fehlern lernt man und, Keller wird es schon richten, vielleicht kommt ein neuer A-64er ;D


 
Es wird sich zeigen was AMD 2016 auf den Markt bringt. Eine CPU mit SMT wäre schön, denn SMT ist von Intel nicht Patentiert oder Lizensiert, AMD könnte es nutzen wenn sie wollen, wurde auch von Intel so schon mal bekannt gegeben, aber AMD will es nicht wenn ich da jetzt noch richtig auf dem laufenden bin.

AMD hat es mit der x64 Erweiterung bereits bewiesen, sie können Techniken entwickeln die wirklich nützlich sind. Aber 2004 war es zu früh für 64Bit CPUs. Intel hat bis heute nur eine Lizenz von AMD dafür. Speicherkontroller in der CPU, weg Fall des FSB oder ähnliches sind auch alles dinge, mit denen AMD angefangen hat. Schlecht ist AMD nicht, es fehlen nur die Mittel um sich aus zu bauen bzw. es wird verhindert das AMD sich vergrößert. AVX ist auch so ein beispiel, AMD fing mit SSE5 an was für eine 256Bit unterstützung sorgen soll. Intel konterte mit AVX, was für AMD frei zugänglich war. Da AMD keine möglichkeit hat, eigene Software an den Mann zu bringen die es unterstützt, mussten die auf Intels AVX zurück greifen.


----------



## SaftSpalte (23. Juni 2014)

Eine TDP Von unter 100 Watt wäre echt toll .. Ein paar Optimierungen und der richtige weg wäre gemacht .


----------



## Monsjo (23. Juni 2014)

Wrd wohl eine Enttäuschung. http://www.computerbase.de/2014-06/amd-fx-prozessor-wasserkuehlung-guerilla-marketing/


----------



## shadie (23. Juni 2014)

Echt zum Kotzen so nen Marketing .


----------



## dodo741 (23. Juni 2014)

Wo ist dieser Marketing Chef von AMD Hab hier schon Fackel und Gabeln liegen


----------



## IqpI (23. Juni 2014)

Wenn dem so ist, tut es mir leid, aber dann wars das mit meiner Unterstützung für AMD (cpus). So ne kinderkac** können sie sich wirklich sparen. So lange im Geschäft und es dann nicht schaffen das Marketing zu optimieren bzw die Produkte. ..


----------



## BertB (24. Juni 2014)

total daneben, der teaser,
hatte echt schon hoffnung auf steamroller fx,
ab +15-20% bei gleichem takt hätte ich gejubelt und gekauft

so verspielen sie echt die letzte solidarität,
die irgendwie das einzige ist, was mich noch bei der stange hält

hole mir vermutlich dann ein lga 2011-3 setup für die 290er

am3+ wandert in die nostalgie ecke, wenn nicht bald was neues dafür kommt
steck ich zu ner früheren konfiguration um, mit 3x hd 6870 und meinem eigenbau gehäuse
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/110215-bertb-albums-pcs-6341-picture715721-imag0038-1.html


----------



## Track11 (24. Juni 2014)

Also jetzt ist Ende für mich! Ist ja schlimmer als Schalkerfan zu sein wenn man immer nur AMD kauft. Heiliges Lottchen. Das war vorerst mein letzter AMD auch wenn Intel für mich noch ein totales Mystherium ist


----------

